# Emergency advice needed



## Niel (May 25, 2005)

Hi all,

I reproduce below an email I have just received together with the email address of the author. I am trying to get in touch with experts to offer him advice but I thought if any pigeon-talkers had any suggestions they might like to email him directly. Clearly the bloke is a complete **** but I'm trying to keep him sweet for the sake of the birds...


THE FOLLOWING MESSAGE WAS FROM [email protected]

Hello,

I am going to kill wild pigeons unless something is done about the population explosion and the noise that I have to endure. They **** everywhere and there **** DOES contain a whole host of nasties that WILL cause harm to humans on contact, especially children.

5 years ago a local grain mill was levelled and a housing development put in its place. This made homeless 100's of these birds and they now use the nearby neighbourhood as their 'home'. This includes the areas adjacent to my home. This is causing me sleep deprivation and stress. They start their noise at around 4am and that wakes me instantly. I have tried with windows shut etc but this is Summer and it becomes intolerable.
I am now at my wits end and I am going to start killing as many birds as i can unless someone tells me otherwise I can see no alternative solution. Can you??

Adam


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Hello Niel,
Many thanks for the heads up on this individual who clearly has a problem with the pijjies. 

Hopefully we can get some information out to him regarding humane actions on helping him eliminate the problem he is having.

Did you by chance email him the link to the Urban Wildlife Society website, specifically pointing out the information regarding diseases? 
I personally feel it's so important to at least try to ease one's mind about this issue & then move on to the next.

I'm going to move your thread to the general forum, under feral pigeons, in hopes it will get spotted a bit faster.

Cindy


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I just sent an e-mail to this person.

Treesa


----------

